# bird's mouth cutter



## david yoder (Oct 11, 2010)

I are looking for a birds's mouth cutter to increase efficiency in our storage shed production plant.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

MLCS Euro door, door lip, finger pull, drawer lock bits, glue joint router bits
Amazon.com: Woodline USA WL-2045 3-Piece 1/2-Inch Shank Birds-Mouth Bit Set: Home Improvement

Some also call the bit in snapshot number 2 a bird mouth bit.
http://www.routerforums.com/32970-post8.html


=========



david yoder said:


> I are looking for a birds's mouth cutter to increase efficiency in our storage shed production plant.


----------



## stuartwatson (Jun 13, 2011)

birds mouth 
as in truss joint fixing?


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi David

I've seen birds mouths cut on site on green oak timber frame buildings a couple of times. The guys doing it were using a giant saw (to match the equally giant size of the timbers they were machining) with a trenching or dado head made by Mafell in Germany. The saw in question, the ZK115 skew notch and tenon cutter is imported by Timber Wolf in Maine, but I think the price tag of £6k would put me off a bit! The same effect could be achieved up to a point by using a spindle moulder (shaper) with a sliding table and a tilting arbor or better still (i.e. more safely) on a single-ended tenoner with a bed jig. Downside is that it won't be cheap either way (although less than 6k I'll wager). 

I suppose the real questions have to be how big are the timbers? what material are they made of (e.g. pine, cedar, etc)? and what size birdsmouth are you attempting to cut? With router cutters your limit is probably 3in diameter (and even that's pushing it), although it might be possible to design a machine with two or three routers "in line" each taking a 1-1/2in to 2in cut (so up to 6in wide birdsmouth)

Regards

Phil


----------



## Abhishek123 (Jul 19, 2011)

*hi*

very nice information by bobj3 
thanks


----------

